# Realtek 8112 ethernet controller



## ikbendeman (Feb 1, 2010)

...does anybody know if this card works on FreeBSD, I haven't been able to find any information on this.


----------



## trev (Feb 1, 2010)

It's not mentioned in the if_re.c source, so I'd bet not knowing RealTek.

RealTek's own site doesn't even provide a Windows driver download...


----------

